# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Horizon BBC2 OCD

## rose

I just watched this (Thanks Magie for the tip about it being on)
Absolutely fascinating programme.
I suffer from OCD and it was good to see such a well-thought and informative programme about this mental illness.

Here is the link to the show:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b06874cc

----------


## magie06

Thanks for the link rose. I actually managed to miss it on BBC2.

----------


## S deleted

I'll take a look once I've finished with the movie I've got on

----------


## S deleted

Ok I'm baffled about the dude with the sandwich. He's worried about contamination and yet he's inked up. So how did he feel about the needle when he was getting tattooed? And maybe it's just me but did his father just encourage him to kill himself? Ok thats not funny but comedy is all about timing and that wasn't the greatest editing in the world. Freaked out by the dutch girls surgery, really couldn't focus on what the Pittsburgh doctor was saying due to intrigued by the contraptions on the heads of the mice.

Ah, Exposure Therapy, been there done that, worn the t-shirt. I know these programs find people with extremes and I don't really have OCD however I can totally relate to much of what is being said due to my anxiety. Also have questions for you Rose but I'll ask them in private.The woman at the end who said about how she would love to be rid of the OCD but not the person she has become because of her OCD. I feel the exact same way regarding depression. It is a nightmare to live with but it has shaped the person I have become.

Very interesting program

----------


## Suzi

It's on my "to watch" list  :O:

----------


## rose

He might have got the tattoos before he developed OCD. 
There was a bit when a woman said 'I can't post a letter'... wow it felt so amazing to hear someone else say that.

----------

S deleted (29-08-15)

----------


## magie06

I can't watch it. Only people in the United Kingdom can view the programme. I hope it was good.

----------


## rose

Do you not have iPlayer in Ireland Magie? If the programme was shown in Ireland you should be able to get it on your own version of catchup/iplayer?

Stella, I forgot to say, you can ask me questions here if you like. I have quite an unusual pattern of thoughts with my OCD though.

----------


## S deleted

It's ermm, kinda difficult and embarrassing and pretty heavy. Thinking about it probably not fair to put that on you.

----------


## Suzi

You could always ask in another thread? Or just ask for anyone to answer? I have several friends with OCD and am happy to ask them too...

----------

